# Ordered my 2011 AR5 today!



## Wimbo (Aug 18, 2010)

Should be at my LBS by Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bareitherd (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

You're going to love it!


----------



## ColoColo (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought about getting an AR5, but one visit to the LBS and the F5 was just there... It seemed to fit my needs better. 

I should buy by the end of the week.


----------



## rhgastur (Nov 19, 2009)

2011?? Are 2011 AR's available in USA? Waiting to see them here!!!
Congrats!!


----------



## Wimbo (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, they have started shipping some of the models. Here is a site that shows a few of them: http://bikereligion.com/product/11-felt-racing-ar5-2627.htm


----------



## Wimbo (Aug 18, 2010)

Here's another site: http://www.meridian-cycles.com/2011_FELT_AR_SERIES


----------



## Wimbo (Aug 18, 2010)

I got mine at my LBS - not one of these sites... for what it's worth.


----------



## retokunaga (Aug 20, 2010)

Wimbo Congrats!!!! in Brazil it will be availble in 4 weeks ( aprox...) amazing machine ,!!!!! post some pics when the bike arrive... 
Bests..


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrat...you will enjoy it. I love my AR.


----------

